# Canon 7d / Canon T4i / Canon HF G10



## ghostdog (Jul 9, 2012)

My first HD video experience of any kind was with my HV30 about 4 years ago.  When I finally tried video on my 7d almost two years ago, I was immediately hooked.  I started off with my 50 f/1.8 and my EF 70-200 f/2.8 II IS.  When that was either too shaky or too long, I added an EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 and a Zoom H4n for audio.  Video was amazing and it was a lot of fun.  I used Premiere CS5 and Plural Eyes to edit and sync the audio.  But in reality I was only a casual shooter making family videos of my kids at play.  Manual focusing was becoming a hassle!  Even though I was happy with the results, everything took much longer, and the effort was behind it all was getting old.  It didn't take long before I found that I was just shooting less and therefore defeating the purpose.  So I upgraded my HV30 to an HF G10.  Good camcorder, really good video, that does 1080p 23fps, but not a HD DSLR by any means.

So when I heard about the T4i recently, I became very interested.  I became even more interested when I learned that it was even cheaper than my expensive HF G10 even with a 18-135 STM kit lens!  The T4i also has stereo audio as opposed to mono like the 7d.  So audio syncing a stereo track is not mandatory (one downside to consider is that I do use a 5.1 Canon SM-V1 mic on my HF G10... so that's one plus the camcorder has).  The thing is, I'm not extremely technical with respect to understanding the intricacies of the focus capabilities.  From what I understand, the T4i has face recognition, touch screen autofocus which are features that I'm familiar with as these are common on the HF G10.  Then I also understand the T4i autofocuses by using contrast.  Here is where I get confused.  Basically, I'm unclear if the autofucusing capabilities on the T4i are inferior or on-par with the HF G10 or similar camcorders.  Is the T4i expected to be point and shoot like a camcorder when it comes to autofocus, or is there more to the story?

For the record, I'm not interested in replacing my 7d, but I'm toying with the idea of replacing the HF G10.  This way, I'll also have a backup DSLR.  Any offer of better understanding on the focus capabilities of the T4i and how they might compare or differ from a consumer grade camcorder like the HF G10?

Thanks.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

t4i won't be anywhere near as good for video as your HF G10.  Wait another year and see what's available.  The AF in t4i is the first gen of such technology and it autofocuses about as well as a person on crotches tries to run.  It's pretty pathetic.  Now, given a year or so, this tech may mature enough that it will be a viable option, but for now, your G10 will run circles around the t4.

EOS HD shows that all current DSLRs have pretty sad video quality in comparison to a real video camera.  1080p on 1dx or 5d3 or t4i looks very blurry compared to sony NEX FS100 for example..


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 9, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> t4i won't be anywhere near as good for video as your HF G10.  Wait another year and see what's available.  The AF in t4i is the first gen of such technology and it autofocuses about as well as a person on crotches tries to run.  It's pretty pathetic.  Now, given a year or so, this tech may mature enough that it will be a viable option, but for now, your G10 will run circles around the t4.
> 
> EOS HD shows that all current DSLRs have pretty sad video quality in comparison to a real video camera.  1080p on 1dx or 5d3 or t4i looks very blurry compared to sony NEX FS100 for example..



The FS100 is a professional cam with a Super 35mm sensor. Of course it'll be better since it's a $6500 dedicated video cameras. 

DSLR  footage is also sharpened in camera unless you lower all picture style sharpening settings. The G10 shoots in AVCHD which is highly processed. Yes it will be sharper out of camera than a DSLR at neutral settings.

The G10 also only has one small CMOS sensor so it will fare worse in low light, having more gain and noise. It will also not allow for very shallow DOF and have worse color and exposure fidelity.

If you want a documentary camera, get the G10. If you want an entry camera for cinematic type stuff get the DSLR


----------



## ghostdog (Jul 9, 2012)

Definately, G10 does the job.  It's nothing exciting... it is what it is.  Much better than the silent Super 8 "Wonder Years" style video we had when I was a kid.  Which in either case, when my kids are grown, these videos are going to look just as archaic.  But for my purpse, it's definately the DOF and the cinematic look and feel of the DSLR that I'm after.  It seems to capture the moment a lot better than the flat video of a regular camcorder.  The video captured on DSLR can be made to look like moving portraits.  I have no complaints about sharpness, _other than my ability to keep in focus_, which can be frustrating and is what draws me to the T4i.  In either case, if the technology is not there yet, it's not there yet, and I don't want to waste my money.  What this boils down to is, I will probably look into renting one when they are available and try it our first and see where it goes.  Thanks both for your responses.


----------

